# Passwortschutz



## chefreak (2. Januar 2005)

Moin moin!
Wusste nicht wo meine Frage hin soll...
Also, könnt ihr mir einen Weg genau beschreiben, wie ich einen Bereich meiner Homepage sicher durch ein Passwort schütze?

mfg chefreak


----------



## Gumbo (2. Januar 2005)

Es gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten: Entweder durch eine HTTP-Authentifizierung oder durch ein serverseitiges Script mit z. B. PHP. Natürlich ließe sich auch beides verbinden.


----------



## danube (2. Januar 2005)

http://www.freenet.de/freenet/computer_und_technik/homepage/workshops/internet/htaccess/index.html


----------



## chefreak (2. Januar 2005)

Ich habe davon leider so gut wie gar keine Ahnung...
Kann es etwas genauer sein


----------



## chefreak (2. Januar 2005)

Der obige Link von danube hilft mir leider nicht sehr viel weiter, da zu wenig Ahnung...


----------



## danube (2. Januar 2005)

Les dir mal alle 4 Seiten durch, ist eigentlich einfach beschrieben


----------



## chefreak (2. Januar 2005)

Der Link zur passwd.exe funktioniert nicht mehr, und nun?


----------



## danube (2. Januar 2005)

Ein Passwort kannste dir auch hier generieren lassen: http://www.solnet.ch/support/www/pro/pass_gen.html


----------



## cameeel (2. Januar 2005)

Also mit php kannst du es, wenn der Interne Bereich nicht mehr als 1 Seite umfasst, so machen:


```
<?php
if($_POST[passwort] == ka AND $_POST[benutzername] == name)
{
echo " den geschützen Text ausgeben.. ";
}
?>
```


----------



## DjMG (2. Januar 2005)

geht natürlich auch ganz einfach mit .htaccess

Hier gibts 'nen tollen Generator:

http://www.topsubmit.de/dienste/tools/htaccess-generator/



Lg
DjMG


----------



## McMarcDeluxe (5. Januar 2005)

Java-Script? Vielleicht nicht so sicher aber reicht 


```
<html>
 <head>
 <script type="text/javascript">
 <!--
   function testEncode(form) {
   var dater = new Date();
   Day = dater.getDate();
   dater = null;
   var Ret = encode (form.pwd.value, 12)
   location = Ret + ".htm"
   }
   function encode (OrigString, CipherVal) {
   Ref="0123456789abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz._~ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ"
   CipherVal = parseInt(CipherVal)
   var Temp=""
   for (Count=0; Count < OrigString.length; Count++) {
   var TempChar = OrigString.substring (Count, Count+1)
   var Conv = cton(TempChar)
   var Cipher=Conv^CipherVal
   Cipher=ntoc(Cipher)
   Temp += Cipher
   }
   return (Temp)
   }
   function cton (Char) {
   return (Ref.indexOf(Char));
   }
   function ntoc (Val) {
   return (Ref.substring(Val, Val+1))
   }
 // -->
 </script>
 </head>
 <body>
 <form name="testform" onsubmit="return(false)">
 Pa&szlig;wort: <input type="password" name="pwd" value="">
 <input type="button" name="button" value=" OK " onclick="testEncode(this.form)">
 </form>
 </body>
 </html>
```
 
  Habs mal früher irgendwann ausprobiert und wollte auch mal was loswerden x)


----------

